# Indiana



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I think this might be the 3rd time I've started a indiana thread. COME ON NOW!!!


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovely and sunny Gary, here.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm from cinci if that's anywhere close...


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

near indianapolis. lol


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)

Near Valparaiso.

I think I've posted on another Indiana thread here. Oh well?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bignate said:


> I'm from cinci if that's anywhere close...


Gary and Valparaiso are in northwest Indiana near Lake Michigan.
Muncie is in eastern Indiana about the same latitude as Troy, OH - not quite as high up as Lima.
...you know where Indianapolis is. 

I have family in the South Bend/Elkhart area (northcentral Indiana - called "Michiana")


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Northeast Indiana here!


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

<-- Naptown (Indianapolis)


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello from Bloomington.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

So far, only 7 members representing Indiana.


----------



## bennyp714 (Jan 6, 2009)

Indianapolis.


----------



## thisisnotfrancais1212 (Mar 21, 2011)

hello from Carmel!


----------



## aeds0101 (Aug 24, 2011)

*indianapolis midtown*

Hey I'm Aliecia from Indy


----------



## iL0V3music (Sep 2, 2011)

Greenwood :]


----------

